
Court Says Domino’s Pizza Website Must Be Accessible to the Blind - sloreti
https://www.courthousenews.com/court-says-dominos-pizza-website-must-be-accessible-to-the-blind/
======
dbg31415
Strike anyone else as batshit that they would rather double down on legal to
keep people form using their app, rather than just update it to use
accessibility best practices that should have been included in their original
build?

Likely they cut corners, and when the vendor said, "Hey do you care about
accessibility?" someone in marketing (who inevitably run the budget for the
project) was like, "Nah, it's all disposable tech anyway, just get it done as
cheaply as possible... in my mind an app is the same as a toaster, what's
accessibility?"

And then here we are today.

